# The Old Boulevard Hull



## kwg

BNS Hull 1960...

View attachment 7298


View attachment 7299


View attachment 7300


----------



## kwg

Thought there might be at least one or two old BNS guy's.

Left BNS early 1961...Served time with Bank Line....took 2nd Mates & Mates Tickets with them before moving on.

Served on...Fleetbank X 2 trips...Weirbank X 3 trips...Avonbank...Rosebank...Nearly all long trips and short leave, but you did get the 'Sea Time' in quickly.


----------



## kwg

For any old BNS guys there is a BNS site...Double ckick on 'Pladju'

http://pladju.co.uk/


----------



## veste

Old Boulevard Hull/ Nautical College George Street, Hull,
Get together this Week-end, in Hull 15th/ 16th Sept 2007,contact veste by pm,never been myself, but chance to meet some old friends, some lecturers,
Regards veste


----------



## Black Sea Kid

Interesting photos. Easy to recognize Capt Allison (Principle) Bill Davis (English) forget the name of the lecturer who took us for Seamanship (sitting next to Mr. Davis). Was at Boulevard (School as opposed to the College next door) from ‘65 to ‘68 then left to join Ben Line as cadet.

Started my 2nd Mates in the same room at Boulevard as when I joined in ’65 (until we moved to George Street, think during an Easter break) of course by then, think the “boys” school had already amalgamated with Trinity House.

Any other school photos for the dates I indicated above – no idea where mine went to (remember I had at least 3 sets nicely rolled up). Wonder what happened to the “Rogues Gallery” – all the photographs taken since Noah trained there to navigate by doves; use to be on the 2nd floor at Boulevard – cannot ever remember seeing them at George Street, which of course, in the big scheme of things, has now finished so I believe. 

All the best
BSK


----------



## veste

The lecturer who is sitting next to Mr Davis and took you for seamanship is Captain Jones ( Chut ). I have a school photograph for the period 1966-69 when i was there, remember Georges barber shop and football at Endyke Lane. 
Regards veste


----------



## Black Sea Kid

Good afternoon Veste. Thanks for the reply – do I remember Georges barber shop, you bet I do. My earliest recollections of “smoke coming out of my ears” originate from that location – a favourite place for lunch (save getting poisoned at the School at the Anlaby Road end of Boulevard). Took a short cut from Anlaby Road to Hessle Road last year down Boulevard and see that “Georges” and that area have been re-developed (only back “home” in Hull a couple of times a year and these visits are usually kept busy by visiting the various family members so do not get much time to go round the old “haunts”). Also remember suffering at Endyke Lane grounds also the walk to Albert Avenue baths for the mandatory “drowning” lessons.

Trying to remember some of the other lecturers also for our period at the school. The small Guy that took us for Navigation (forget his name). Mr. Mahon (PE, Geography and swimming and a “plimsoll” over the backside). The math’s Lecturer (Mr. West I think but maybe I am getting mixed up with Mates and Masters course). And of course, the Principles wife who took us for Religious Education. “Wonderful” collection when you start dredging the mind and think back.

If only we could turn the clock back. Wonderful thing is hindsight.

Is there any chance of doing a scan of the photograph you have (much the same as KWG did) covering the 1966-69 period as more than likely, I am hidden away on it somewhere. 

Warmest regards
BSK


----------



## willincity

I also attended the Boulevard boys school from 64 to 67, had digs off Exeter Street for the first year the moved up market to “Gypsy-vile” our landlady was an absolute dragon but because she let us smoke in the house we stuck it out.
Denis Flavel (sp) was the Nav teacher and Nobby Clark was the signals guy (RIP).
Others were FOX (science) Hawkins (he moved up to mates and masters) Flossy (RE) Stockdale (Maths) Moss (Radar simulator room) as mentioned Chut Jones (seamanship).
Sanctuary was sought in George’s with a very large cob and paste for lunch and two Park Drive for 1/- which was dinner money and an extra tanner for the number 73 bus fare to Hessle.
Weekends hitch hiking home from Fiveways roundabout or top of Beverly Road., nightmare in the winter.
Still manage to get into Hull on occasions but it hold few fond memories as it was tough living in lodgings when only 13 y-o in the rough area of Fish Dock Ave.
That said it served it’s purpose and achieved 6 “O” levels to go to sea back then and probably was more ready for 2nd Mates examination leaving Boulevard than I was when I returned 3 years later for the course.


----------



## slick

All,
My time at BNS was terrific, I stayed with a wonderful lady,a Mrs. Saxby of Carlton Villas, Hawthorn Road she was a Usherette at the Langham Cinema on Anlaby Road, this gave me a total lift during my time at the BNS, that is, freebies at the cinema.
My trips on the ST Loch Oskaig and the MV's Heathergate and Kingsgate gave me the inoculation for a career at sea.
It took me some forty five years to recover. 
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## kwg

Has Trinity House pre-sea school in Hull done away with the 'Square Rig' uniforms?....


----------



## willincity

kwg said:


> Has Trinity House pre-sea school in Hull done away with the 'Square Rig' uniforms?....


In short yes, a number of years ago when the 2 schools became one the Trinity House uniform was considered impractical as none of the lads would ever wear said "Square Rig" at sea so such an expense for the old “monkey jackets” could not be justified.

What year they actually stopped I can only hazard a guess although mid eighties seem likely because when visiting in Hull over the lunch time period I only ever recall seeing the MN uniform on the young lads and as an Ex Boulevard boy myself you learnt pretty quick to spot the “bilge” in their “party frocks” 
(A)


----------



## kwg

BNS Football Team 1959/60...This was on the BNS site which doesn't seem to exist these days.


----------



## Captain Smurf

Sorry to intrude here.

I started at Trinity House in 73, year of the merger. Jonny Mahon taught us PE, swimming, hand to hand combat and, yes, being slippered.

Nobby Clark taught us signals and he taught us well. So well that I relieved him when he retired from the school in 1983. And I taught Jonny Mahon's grandson. 

Small world isn't it


----------



## kwg

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN79BvpG_OI

Some might be interested or even recognise school friends of another era. There are 3 clips about BNS


----------



## kwg

*AddedHull School for Fishermen, Boulevard and ONC students*

Didn't notice this item on above BNS link 'youtube'....Hull School for Fishermen, Boulevard and ONC students...also worth a look. First time I've seen pics of the TS Southampton...Heard of it but didn't realise it was for 'naughty boy' correction.


----------



## (Louie) David Johnson

*johnny mahon*

any info would be appreciated Bns & Trinity house


----------



## Joe w

*How it is now*



(Louie) David Johnson said:


> any info would be appreciated Bns & Trinity house


Trinity House will be closing at the end of the school year and re-locating to the old nautical college on George street and increasing the school size to six hundred.
They will be an open day for all ex. school boys and families on the 28th July I believe thats the date and then school will be closed and knocked down.

BNS building is still there but has nothing to do with seagoing and has not for many years.
Hope this puts you in the picture.


----------



## Joe w

*wrong info.*



Joe w said:


> Trinity House will be closing at the end of the school year and re-locating to the old nautical college on George street and increasing the school size to six hundred.
> They will be an open day for all ex. school boys and families on the 28th July I believe thats the date and then school will be closed and knocked down.
> 
> BNS building is still there but has nothing to do with seagoing and has not for many years.
> Hope this puts you in the picture.


I put down the wrong info the actual date was 28th June not July for the open day.
If you want to see the new story it is on the Hull Daily Mail website.


----------



## ben27

good day kwg,sm,14th march,2007,18:00.re:the old boulevard hull.none of your links respond,i.e.attachment,7298,7299,7300,it says to report same to administration.i will leave that to you if youre interested,have a good day.ben27


----------



## CaptWDMossBA

willincity said:


> I also attended the Boulevard boys school from 64 to 67, had digs off Exeter Street for the first year the moved up market to “Gypsy-vile” our landlady was an absolute dragon but because she let us smoke in the house we stuck it out.
> Denis Flavel (sp) was the Nav teacher and Nobby Clark was the signals guy (RIP).
> Others were FOX (science) Hawkins (he moved up to mates and masters) Flossy (RE) Stockdale (Maths) Moss (Radar simulator room) as mentioned Chut Jones (seamanship).
> Sanctuary was sought in George’s with a very large cob and paste for lunch and two Park Drive for 1/- which was dinner money and an extra tanner for the number 73 bus fare to Hessle.
> Weekends hitch hiking home from Fiveways roundabout or top of Beverly Road., nightmare in the winter.
> Still manage to get into Hull on occasions but it hold few fond memories as it was tough living in lodgings when only 13 y-o in the rough area of Fish Dock Ave.
> That said it served it’s purpose and achieved 6 “O” levels to go to sea back then and probably was more ready for 2nd Mates examination leaving Boulevard than I was when I returned 3 years later for the course.


Hi, I'm thinking the Moss you mention might have been my dad (Capt W D Moss?) He wrote Radar Watchkeeping which I believe was the text book that was used once upon a time. Didn't think he was teaching this early tho but seems a bit of a coincidence?

Jan


----------



## david freeman

has this any connection with the pre sea school in Hull I think run by trinity house?? I know a school friend roger barret who attended this establishment 56-59.


----------

